# Animal Charity Festival - Lisbon South Margin 18/7



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

Hello
For anyone in the area of Lisbon or the South Margin of Lisbon I would like to advertise a Festival organised by Bianca Association for the benefit of its 250 animals, cats and dogs.
The Festival will take place on the municipal market of Lagoa de Albufeira (the Lagoa near Sesimbra not in Algarve) on 18th of July (Saturday) from 16h to 2 a.m.

The program will consist of music, dance, shows of Capoeira, Horses, Rescue Dogs, etc.

If anyone is interested, more detailed program can be found on BIANCA - Association for the Protection of Homeless Animals in Sesimbra (Portugal)


----------

